# [Q]I Got My TouchPad at CostCentral (No links)



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Was wondering Have you heard of CostCentral.com? Is it legit?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

They're supposed to be. I haven't used them though.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I've heard a few people claim to have used them.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I mean they sent me a conformation link, but they haven't charged me, and thats kinda making me nervous ya know


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

they havent charged you because they are closed until tomorrow and havent shipped your item...once it ships they will charge you....I bought one from them earlier and am still skeptical...i hope it comes....

I bought another one from barnes and noble as well...they dont charge until it ships either.


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

That site only seems to work on Firefox

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

charlieb620 said:


> That site only seems to work on Firefox
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


I checked it, and it gave me a conformation (Via email, Asap), and i checked my order history, and it finally showed up, ( i use chrome)


----------



## Souper (Jun 21, 2011)

Seems legit called them and did some background info.

Check whois domain check. Been live since 2000

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 7in.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

They seem legit but they just sent me a sort of delay email,

```
We would like to thank you for your recent order of an HP Touchpad.<br />
<br />
Due to an overwhelming response to this item, we will require additional time to process and ship these orders.  If you chose expedited shipping, your order will ship via that method however it will still take additional time to process your order.  Rest assured we are working as quickly as possible to process your order.<br />
<br />
We received tens of thousands of orders for the HP Touchpads.  We have restructured our support team to help with the processing of these orders.  In order to allow our support staff to work on processing these order, we ask that you please refrain from contacting us for the status of your order.  Once your order has been processed and shipped, you will automatically receive an email with tracking information.  If we should encounter an issue with your order, you will be contacted directly.<br />
<br />
If you have concerns if you order has been received; you may log into your CostCentral.com account and your order should appear in your order history.<br />
<br />
We do apologize for the delay and rest assured your order will be filled as soon as possible and that your credit card will not be charged until your order is ready to ship.<br />
<br />
We appreciate your business and your patience while we work to process and fill every customers order.<br />
<br />
The CostCentral.com Team
```


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I got that email too.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

blank said:


> I got that email too.


You think they'll still send? Or do you think they're just buying time?


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I received the same message. It looks like they are going to try to fill the orders.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

ericerk said:


> You think they'll still send? Or do you think they're just buying time?


I have no reason to think they won't send it. But you never know.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Taylored said:


> I received the same message. It looks like they are going to try to fill the orders.


 I hope they do


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

blank said:


> I have no reason to think they won't send it. But you never know.


U never do is right, but i don't they would really get out hops up just to crush em


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

Should I buy one and refuse the CC order just in case?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

check out this thread...  people that ordered early on are getting shipped....and it seems like they are going through the ordered REALLY SLOW

I ordered on 8/21 at around 6pm PST..my order number is 529,xxx idk if ill get it :/

I got the email today about the high number of orders....no tracking number yet..


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ordered from CC got mine today


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ishould said:


> Should I buy one and refuse the CC order just in case?


 I orderd two, i orderd one from hp and cc, incase one fails to have any...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> ordered from cc got mine today


 lucky!!!! How is it? When did you order? What time +day and eastern or pacific?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Trenton said:


> check out this thread...  people that ordered early on are getting shipped....and it seems like they are going through the ordered REALLY SLOW
> 
> I ordered on 8/21 at around 6pm PST..my order number is 529,xxx idk if ill get it :/
> 
> I got the email today about the high number of orders....no tracking number yet..


 Umm i ordered at 5 pst xD still no tracking either 

Edit i'm 528,xxx


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Still nothing... Cc people sound off tell meh whats going on


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Still waiting. Emailed them yesterday, they said they're still processing/shipping out orders.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I ordered a case from them yesterday and received order confirmation but not shipping confirmation.


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

i just talked to someone on their live chat he said they have shipped out some orders but they have no idea on order fulfillment....which sucks big time i hope we wall get our touchpads!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

They better not just be stringing us along until the last min


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

ya that would be bogus esp cause there was 2 other sites we could've ordered from


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

mcwolves32 said:


> ya that would be bogus esp cause there was 2 other sites we could've ordered from


Lets hope they just lost it, and forgot to give us all tracking numbers while actually shipping it :/


----------



## AlgorithmX (Jul 27, 2011)

526,xxx here and haven't got a tracking number yet. :/


----------



## faldore (Aug 25, 2011)

524,xxx here and I haven't got a tracking number yet.


----------



## faldore (Aug 25, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> Ordered from CC got mine today


What was your order number?


----------



## faldore (Aug 25, 2011)

My buddy has order number 523xxx and 524xxx and he doesn't have a tracking number.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

If they had "7000" we all should be fine... ( cuz it started at 522, or something) idk, also maybe no tracking numbers, more like surprises :/


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

523XXX no shipment or credit card bill yet.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

CC refunded my money today. :\

I called CC and they now have an automated message saying they will ship when they can and the order will not be charged until it is shipped. Sounds like they are stalling? I guess I can keep hope alive for the weekend.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Well their covers have gone up in stock so hopefully mine will ship tomorrow.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm messaging tommrow :/


----------



## linrey (Aug 21, 2011)

My order from them (5238xx) for a 32GB unit is on a UPS truck, driving from Pennsylvania to Silicon Valley. I wish now that I'd paid for express shipping. I've already missed out on two rounds of free apps from HP. Glad they came through - Datavis failed on my order for a 16GB TP.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

linrey said:


> My order from them (5238xx) for a 32GB unit is on a UPS truck, driving from Pennsylvania to Silicon Valley. I wish now that I'd paid for express shipping. I've already missed out on two rounds of free apps from HP. Glad they came through - Datavis failed on my order for a 16GB TP.


i honestly don't care about the apps... I JUST WANT MAH TOUCHPAD, you know


----------



## dcb (Sep 10, 2011)

Still waiting for my Touchpad from CostCentral. Seems to be a reputable company so still holding out hope. My order # 530xxx. Anyone hear anything.


----------



## inerdtia (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess no news is good news? I placed this order on 8/22 and the order hasn't been cancelled.

:erm (1):


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

inerdtia said:


> I guess no news is good news? I placed this order on 8/22 and the order hasn't been cancelled.
> 
> :erm (1):


Idk anymore, when they sit their twiddling their thumbs saying Meh idk, maybe thats not good?


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Got my cover from them. Took 2 weeks but it was during the huge influx of orders.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Athorax said:


> Got my cover from them. Took 2 weeks but it was during the huge influx of orders.


 Sorry, is that yes to touchpad or only yes to cover lol?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

so did anyone get the new email from cost central the other day?....they are still waiting for the remainder of the 10,000 touchpads that are promised to them from HP and are shipping them out as they come in...

keep hope alive!


----------

